# pressurized C02 cost



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

I think I'm to the point where my DIY C02 just isn't cutting it anymore. I'm having a lot of issues with GSA and from what I've read one of the causes can be fluxulations in C02 levels which I'm sure I have. 

I've called a few local (Seattle) welding supply places and it seems like it's going to cost me $114 for a 5# tank and $14 to refill it. The way this place does is you buy the tank then you swap tanks when you need a refill. I'm not sure if they would take a cheaper tank from ebay or something or even if that is a normal price for a C02 tank.

I was going to get the Rex Grigg regulator set-up for $116 but add the Fabco needle valve for $8 more. 

This whole thing would cost me $238 plus shipping and tax, Jesus I think I might just stick with DIY and deal with scrubbing the glass every weekend.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I will agree that the initial setup can be costly, but I made the switch several months ago and couldn't be happier. I got tired of mixing the DIY solutions and the gas was never constant. I had algae problems all the time. It's so much easier IMO to just set the bubble rates and not worry about it. Depending on your tank size, you could easily go 4-6 months before a refill. Over the long term, if you add up all your costs & time, I think most will agree that going pressurized is the way to go.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Look on eBay and Craig's List for used stuff. Keep in mind it is cheaper to fill larger bottles. I used to use a welding shop and trade in bottles but I was able to find some used equipment.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Ditto cah925!
DIY is a PITA!
You will be glad you spent the money.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 5, 2008)

If you shop around, you can do a lot better on the cost for the tank. Try www.beveragefactory.com.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

1) 10 and 20# tanks cost little more to refill than 5# ones and will last you 2x or 4x as long.

2) Tanks can be had for less - 380067508235 (search this on ebay - they sell 5 & 20# ones too)

3) I'm doing it the cheap, hard way - got an excellent 2 stage Victor regulator fot ~$60 on ebay, 150PSI rated 120V solenoid for ~$17 shipped (also ebay - search New Parker 120V AC Solenoid Valve, 150 PSI), and I've spent some quality time rooting through brass fittings & 1/4" copper tubing scraps at the local hardware store to get it all together. In my case, I had to have it all feed a 1/8" swaged fitting to allow continued use of the PEEK tubing I've already got (and love). Rex sells great stuff, but good used stuff can also be found cheaper (especially regulators).

It will take a couple of years of not buying sugar and Excel to break even, but I will also have the benefit of not having to clean out gobs of hair algae, and more space available under my tank (I'm currently running 2x 1gallon jugs of DIY mix under there).


----------



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

I kinda figured those guys were charging too much for the bottle. I'll get a cheap bottle from one of the places mentioned, looks like www.beveragefactory.com is the cheapest.

I don't mind spending money on quality and from what i've read this is an area where you can spend a lot of money on crap if your not careful. Seeing as how I'm not pro and don't feel like digging into all the different regulators i'll probably just stick with rex's even if it is a little more.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

You can also check out Greenleaf Aquariums


----------



## Riiz (Jul 19, 2008)

Have you called airgas.com, they have a local place in seattle. I know my local place sells 5lb. tanks for $88 and 10lb. for $115 filled. Which is comparable to something on ebay that needs to be shipped and filled even if it looks like a deal.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

This is a good thread. I want to get an Pressurised Co2 system set up. Maybe I should consider buying parts on ebay, bit by bit until such time as I can get a bottle. My husband can get them filled at work.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Read the first post on this page:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...lub/55198-starting-up-today-8.html#post417439

--Nikolay


----------

